# Liquid Colorants are changing colour!



## Maxine (Dec 16, 2010)

Hi all!
So, I made some adorable embed soaps (actually the ones from one of the Soap Queen tutorials). And they look fabulous when I first make them.

But, about 1-2 weeks after the color turns darker. So the pink ones I made turned more into a dark red, and the blue ones I made turn into a much darker blue.

They still look good, but I'm wondering if anyone has had this happen and knows why.
I reduced the amount of F.O. I was using, and it still didn't help.

I'm using the clear m+p soap from NDA, and the Life of the Party FDC colorants. And I try not to overheat the soap.

Should I just try this with my micas? Or is it a soap thing?
Any ideas!

Ty


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm surprised that the color got darker over time. How much color to how much MP base did you use? Were the embeds  already in soap when you noticed this difference?


----------



## Maxine (Dec 17, 2010)

Yes, the embeds were already in the soap when I noticed this.

Usually about 10 drops to 14oz of soap.


----------



## Genny (Dec 17, 2010)

Are your embeds fo'd?  Also, what fo did you use for your soap?  Sometimes when I used to use liquid colorants and I use a fo with vanilla in it, then the colors get darker and then later they turn brown.  Or sometimes they'd just turn brown.  

I love micas and most powders. They are just more stable to work with, in my opinion anyway.
http://www.tkbtrading.com  has excellent pop micas.  They have liquid pop micas if you're more comfortable working with liquid, too.


----------



## Maxine (Dec 17, 2010)

The embeds are actually mini erasers!

And the FO was bubblegum.

I think maybe I'll try doing one with a mica colorant and see what it does. Otherwise, it could be the FO, but the ones I made last week with a different soap base still seem to be fine.... so I'm think it may be my NDA soaps.


----------



## llineb (Dec 18, 2010)

Maxine said:
			
		

> The embeds are actually mini erasers!
> 
> And the FO was bubblegum.
> 
> I think maybe I'll try doing one with a mica colorant and see what it does. Otherwise, it could be the FO, but the ones I made last week with a different soap base still seem to be fine.... so I'm think it may be my NDA soaps.



Careful with the amount of micas you use if you want to be able to see your embeds.  Micas make the soap opaque.  They work well when you are making a loaf soap and slicing the soap so the embeds appear where you have cut the soap.  If you are trying to make a soap with an embed you are pouring into a mold... then just use a little bit of mica to keep it clear enough to see the erasers embeds.  Also, tkbtrading has great neon liquid non bleeding colors.  These colors keep the soap see through but tinted with color.


----------



## Maxine (Dec 19, 2010)

No no no! 

The only part of the soap that has color in it is bottom 1/4 inch of the mold.
The rest of the soap I'm pouring clear, so that you can see the embed.

That's why I thought it so odd that they were changing color. There really isn't that much color in it at all.

I guess no one else has had this problem I take it?


----------

